# Yahoo Security Breach



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had yahoo as my primary email provider since about 2000. Very basic but met my needs. Then they started messing with it, trying to dress it up to match some other email provider that I had already tried and didn't care for.

Then they blew it. They decided to find a way to include advertising in emails and while attempting to do that the email was down more than it worked. After driving off many users they decided it was a failed way to generate money.

Now tonight they announce another massive data breach. While the hubs and I were talking I realized that every time I've had to redo my password it was because of a data breach. 

Well, unless Yahoo put a PI on me they don't have my real name, they don't have my physical location so whatever was gotten in the breach way back in 2013 is all junk.

BTW, Yahoo stopped being my primary email provider when they did the ad trick. Now it's just a junk email for anything I don't want to have my primary email addy.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow. I spend some time now and then unsubscribing for emails.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I signed in to a site recently, I had my doubts but did it anyway. All of sudden I'm getting hit on the Yahoo email with stuff I never heard of. I'm not unsubscribing, I'm spamming them. But it's Yahoo, they're pretty stupid when it comes to recognizing when something should be considered spam and blocked. I've even blocked stuff and had Yahoo keep letting it through.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I heard about that on the news yesterday evening. I dont use Yahoo. My email was switched from Hotmail to Outlook. Let me tell you that Outlook sucks. It's too complicated for me and is slower. Why dont they just leave things alone, I aint no computer geek.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A friend of mine struggled with the change from Hotmail to Outlook and she does have some geek in her.

I remember when everyone was so hot to have gmail. Maybe I'm lazy or maybe the familiar was more my style but until the Yahoo ad thing I didn't switch. I'm there now. It hasn't missed a beat. So far.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

I use Outlook for work, gmail for home, and I prefer gmail. It's more than enough and secure enough to keep me happy.


----------

